# Beaver unit deer



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

After hunting archery on this unit for the past few years I decided to change it up and put in for rifle and I drew the tag. I usually hunt up by Big Johns Flat for archery and I'm wondering if that would be a good place to go for the rifle hunt? Or will the deer be moving down towards their winter range by then? Do the deer up there migrate towards Beaver or down towards Marysvale?

I've also heard that the mineral mountains out on the west side can be good, I have never been out there and just wondering if it would be worth going out there? Any info would be great,

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Spent a bit of time there this year scouting for my wifes Mt Goat hunt, camping right at Big John... never seen worse deer genetics in my life. Saw tons of misshapen clubed spikes and wierd mis-shappen fork horns (one side would be normal, other side stunted, or malformed in some way). Never seen a deer bigger 16" wide. Saw lots of bucks before the archery hunt, zero after.

The rest of that range might have some sweet spots, but I wouldnt hunt at the flat there.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife's family hunts the beaver unit, and we still find them up fairly high in the aspens and pines every year during the rifle hunt. They haven't completely vacated the high country by the rifle hunt yet. At least not where we hunt on the northwest part of the unit.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

mr head. on the muzzie - the first couple of days were so hot, so dry, the deer fed at night, laid up all day long in the mahoganys, pinyon, juniper... so tight you could not bust em loose. last couple of days withs cooler temps, storms, they have been dropping down, clustering up and we saw tons in the twitchell canyon fire area. go there, look for an area that has a mix of burn/light burn and no burn and you will likley get into them. saw lots of small bucks, a few good ones and took one 4 and a 28 inch 3. good luck.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The mineral mountains area is really good for deer....but stay low. Lots of deer hang out right off the freeway in the hills between Manderfield and the I-70 exits. But, a lot of people hunt this area as well....


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm hoping we get a little weather before I go head down there. I will be going the second weekend of the hunt, hopefully we have some snow by then. Has anyone hunted the canyons up above beaver or over by marysvale? Are there a lot of roads/4 wheeler trails on the mineral mountains? I want to get away from them as much as possible. 

Thanks


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The canyons around Marysvale are really steep and beside the road up the canyon, there are not of other roads. This is tough country for deer hunting....I would advise you to head up above circleville. Take the road just south of Circleville and head up the mountain...there is a lot of area up there that you can get away from people if you are willing to hoof it. Also, the Mineral Mountains area does have a lot of roads/atv trails, but, again, if you are willing to walk, you can always get away from people. Study google earth and find the roads and then make some gameplans...


----------

